# Reo Coming To Sa!



## Oupa (26/2/14)

We have seen a growing interest in the Reo mods over the past few months. And deservedly so, as these devices are absolutely brilliant and once you get your hands on one you won't put it down!

So it gives me great pleasure to announce that Vapour Mountain has the go ahead from Rob to be a reseller of his products. We negotiated a slightly better price for buying in bulk and will be bringing in a split of Grands and Minis and will also be stocking Reo spares like bottles, feeding tubes, magnets, springs, button covers, etc.
After shipping, duties and tax we will try and get as close as possible to the retail price as listed on Reosmods, but it would probably be slightly more. We are confident though that buyers will still save when taking shipping and duties into consideration.

We do not have a final price or timeframe for availability yet, but will keep you updated. We ideally want to wait until the upgrade kits are available so that we can bring them in at the same time.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 11


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Great news @Oupa!


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Wow, wow! Great news. Well done VM!


----------



## thekeeperza (26/2/14)

Well done @Oupa.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

well done @Oupa


----------



## TylerD (26/2/14)

O wow!!!! This is very very good news! Awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Now the boys are excited! Watching this space with some considerable excitement!


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

well done @Oupa

just a few more sleeps !!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/2/14)

well done @Oupa 

your going to be bringing in the subohm "repair" kits aswell for the existing reos who wants to upgrade?


----------



## eviltoy (26/2/14)

ermagerd!


----------



## Riaz (26/2/14)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

this means only one thing:

GOTTA GET ONE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (26/2/14)

hmm so are we going to take down Canada and Germany within this yr ?

at least we don't get hit by the increase in sin tax , wonder how much more people are going to have to pay for stinkies this yr

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/14)

Awesome stuff @Oupa well done.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

Well done oupa

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

Congrats that is awesome news


----------



## RawRam_cpt (26/2/14)

Awesome awesome awesome 

Well done @Oupa


----------



## Chop007 (26/2/14)

Oh my hat that is awesome. Just in time for me to upgrade my vaping experience. Thank you guys this is the best news ever.


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

But seriously, this is the best news, since yesterday!

Well done @Oupa !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Awesome news


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Super news @Oupa!

Can't believe I missed this thread - only saw it today.
Been hectic on the work front so have only been catching the newer posts and not the older ones.

Wow, I really am excited about this. Well done for doing it. I assume your own REO experience was a major part in you deciding to stock and sell it yourself.

Just two questions:

1) Is this a Vapour Mountain thing only or an eCiggies thing too?

2) How are you going to deal with colour variations? Which colours will you stock?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (8/3/14)

Good idea would be to order black wrinkle .. and request unpainted doors .. then on sale have the door wrapped according to customers colour prefrence 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (8/3/14)

Can I place my order now

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Almost time for the new sub-ohm kit and high heat fire buttons. Maybe @Oupa should collect orders from us so long, also any other stuff we may need. In that way at least he can make a little money and we can save on shipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (8/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Almost time for the new sub-ohm kit and high heat fire buttons. Maybe @Oupa should collect orders from us so long, also any other stuff we may need. In that way at least he can make a little money and we can save on shipping?


I agree 
def in for upgrade kit
new rm2 
new door for my grand 
maybe igo atty as well
high heat fire button

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## shabbar (18/5/14)

any updates on when the reos will be in ? @Oupa


----------



## Silverbear (18/5/14)

I only see this thread now, This is great news @Oupa , want is the latest?


----------



## Oupa (18/5/14)

I am hoping to have this available in the next couple of weeks if all goes well. Been meaning to have the Reos available for weeks now... just had too much on my plate!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa (18/5/14)

Oh, and this is Vapour Mountain exclusively...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (18/5/14)

Awesomenessss @Oupa


----------



## shabbar (18/5/14)

Been waiting for the past 6 weeks and nothing . Hopefully it comes soon enough


----------



## MurderDoll (19/5/14)

Fantastic news! Will be following this very closely. The Reo seems to be the one to go for!


----------



## phanatik (4/6/14)

@Oupa, any news?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

@phanatik we have just done a group buy

If you are interested and its not too late @Rob Fisher can maybe contact reos mods and add it to the order ?


----------



## phanatik (4/6/14)

shabbar said:


> @phanatik we have just done a group buy
> 
> If you are interested and its not too late @Rob Fisher can maybe contact reos mods and add it to the order ?



hey @shabbar 

Wish I would have known sooner then I would have put some cash aside.
Next time for sure! And thanks for the thought!


----------



## vapegerm (15/6/14)

Hi @Oupa any news of the Reo coming to SA yet?


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

If only

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/6/14)

we are not worthy @Oupa


----------



## capetocuba (15/6/14)

Also just seen this thread now! Good stuff @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (15/6/14)

Yip, aiming for end of June but don't hold me to it. Had a few other business priorities to finalise and can now focus on the Reo stock.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## capetocuba (1/7/14)

Good morning @Oupa and I've just noticed it's the 30th June, do you have an update on these Reo's asseblief 
Edit ... June flew by so quicly and it's actually 1 July!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (1/7/14)

Apologies no final date yet unfortunately... pushing for 2 weeks from now. Pricing might be better than I initially thought

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/7/14)

Will you be stocking any spares and accesories?


----------



## Oupa (1/7/14)

Yip the whole shebang

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BillW (2/7/14)

So excited I want to cry..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (5/7/14)

@Oupa as you can see I am now an official Reonaut, couldn't wait any longer. @BillW is chomping at the bit I see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (5/7/14)

Congrats!! I will have lots of spares when you need replacement parts

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## steve (5/7/14)

hmmmmm second reo perhaps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (5/7/14)

The question is when will stock be arriving @Oupa ?

I am in a need of a few bits, and want to restock some VM juices, so the answer is quite important

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (6/7/14)

If you can hold out for 2 weeks I would say wait...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (6/7/14)

@Oupa are able to give us an idea of which versions or models and supplies you will be getting and stocking?


----------



## BillW (6/7/14)

U accept lay buys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (9/7/14)

Ok... Assorted colours of Reo Grands and Minis inbound (standard profile in this first shipment to test the water). Lots of extra spares... everything you might need, even some extra doors and reomizer caps. Also a few of the new Reomizer 3 dual coil attys.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (9/7/14)

Any reomiser 2 coming in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Ok... Assorted colours of Reo Grands and Minis inbound (standard profile in this first shipment to test the water). Lots of extra spares... everything you might need, even some extra doors and reomizer caps. Also a few of the new Reomizer 3 dual coil attys.


 
Fantastic news @Oupa! Do you have pricing yet?


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Ok... Assorted colours of Reo Grands and Minis inbound (standard profile in this first shipment to test the water). Lots of extra spares... everything you might need, even some extra doors and reomizer caps. Also a few of the new Reomizer 3 dual coil attys.


 
This is awesome news @Oupa, just in time too. I suspect my reo mini is pregnant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (9/7/14)

I think I need to unwatch this thread ... heard that buying one Reo was not enough

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (9/7/14)

devdev said:


> Any reomiser 2 coming in?


 
Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (9/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fantastic news @Oupa! Do you have pricing yet?


 
We'll see what Oupa Magashula from SARS has to say first when they land

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/7/14)

@Oupa looking forward to this


----------



## Oupa (9/7/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Oupa looking forward to this


 
I can't contain myself! Put a dent in the VM cashflow though  But its all good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/7/14)

@Oupa what's worrying me is the dent in my non existant cash flow...lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

Oupa said:


> We'll see what Oupa Magashula from SARS has to say first when they land


 
Roger that Benji!


----------



## Zegee (9/7/14)

Fantastic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

The Reo population in SA is going to explode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (9/7/14)

Any clue on what the price range will be? Rough estimate is cool.. just wanna know for the future, how ever near it may be


----------



## Silverbear (9/7/14)

I am watching this thread with an eagle eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/7/14)

Awesome stuff @Oupa I suppose I better start making a plan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (9/7/14)

Now ill order a reo!! Support the local vendors! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oupa (9/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Any clue on what the price range will be? Rough estimate is cool.. just wanna know for the future, how ever near it may be



I'd rather not guesstimate. Will have an exact figure soon


----------



## PeterHarris (9/7/14)

This thread will be watched.... I need me some magnets. And maybe a door and.. and ..and..and...and....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (10/7/14)

please tell me you got Sl doors coming in

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/7/14)

Can't wait! 
Want so many goodies!


----------



## Oupa (10/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> please tell me you got Sl doors coming in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Maybe


----------



## Silverbear (10/7/14)

teazer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (10/7/14)

Thats how we roll...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Thats how we roll...


But box mods cant roll

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/7/14)

Hehe, nice 1 @BhavZ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

awesome !!!

cant wait


----------



## Oupa (10/7/14)

I have a suspicion the first stock will fly. It will be on first come first served basis of course... no pre-orders or bookings, so I suggest watching this thread closely over the next week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/14)

Awesome @Oupa. I shall be keeping an eye out for another low profile Reo.


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

I'll be on the lookout for a SL LP black Reo  with racing stripes


----------



## Oupa (10/7/14)

Lol.. funny guys!

Hopefully I can take some pre-orders before the next batch order is placed


----------



## Andre (10/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Lol.. funny guys!
> 
> Hopefully I can take some pre-orders before the next batch order is placed


You would be well advised to, imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

can we start lay-byeing now already

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

@Riaz 

your vaperversary Reo is long overdue bud


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/14)

And I hope there is a list for the mechanical Woodvil's as well!


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I hope there is a list for the mechanical Woodvil's as well!


 
highly unlikely .. you are the only woodvil owner in sa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/7/14)

so all those that want to sell there reos should do so now as the value will drop once they are locally available. any one wanting to sell a mini or grand lp holla lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

shabbar said:


> @Riaz
> 
> your vaperversary Reo is long overdue bud


i know bud

i might just have to wait till my birthday to get one


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

Riaz said:


> i know bud
> 
> i might just have to wait till my birthday to get one


 
no bru ... if i were to choose ...


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

shabbar said:


> no bru ... if i were to choose ...



do you only get when its your bday??? LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (10/7/14)

bwahahaha , no


----------



## RIEFY (10/7/14)

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BillW (13/7/14)

Patiently waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Agent X (15/7/14)

Cant wait for this mod, i need to upgrade from my legendary mvp 2, i still will use my mvp, but i just have to have a reo, all the hype about reos, i want to be apart of the vaping elite , just like @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (16/7/14)

Expecting stock to land either on Friday or early next week...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BillW (16/7/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW (16/7/14)

Will it be put up on the site or sold on forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (16/7/14)

Will be loaded on the website and announced on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)

BillW said:


> Will it be put up on the site or sold on forum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you push the buy trigger button fast mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (19/7/14)

Any news yet @Oupa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/7/14)

Also waiting for some good news here


----------



## Oupa (21/7/14)

Should be landing in SA today or tomorrow. Then another day or two to get down to the mother city. It is so close I can taste it... We already checked and confirmed the latest Rand/Dollar exchange rate

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/7/14)

Oupa said:


> We already checked and confirmed the latest Rand/Dollar exchange rate


 
You mean your keyboard doesn't look like this too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BillW (21/7/14)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/7/14)

Good news indeed! Thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (22/7/14)

We had touchdown in JHB yesterday and arrived at Cape Mail this morning 

Standby....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Awesome news @Oupa!!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/7/14)

Woohoo! YAY! Thank you for the heads-up @Oupa


----------



## Alex (22/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/7/14)

Hehe, don't brake it @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (22/7/14)

Breaking news 

Stock in hand and crunching the numbers... will start loading on the website tomorrow.

Sneak peek:

Reo Grand/Mini - R1890
Reomizer 2 - R520
Reomizer 3 dual coil - R460
Reo Grand or Mini repair/upgrade kit - R295

Available colours and pricing of all spares and bits and pieces to come!

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## devdev (22/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Breaking news
> 
> Stock in hand and crunching the numbers... will start loading on the website tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice!

Price on LP Grand please sir?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/7/14)

Well done @Oupa !!! Pricing is great, you gonna fly through stock!


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/7/14)

Thats seriously good pricing @Oupa


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Breaking news
> 
> Stock in hand and crunching the numbers... will start loading on the website tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Now that is some good pricing !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

devdev said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Price on LP Grand please sir?


Only stocking standard profile for now, think he said earlier in this thread.
That is reasonable pricing, @Oupa.


----------



## Paulie (22/7/14)

great pricing!!


----------



## Oupa (22/7/14)

Thanks guys... want to grow the Reo community!

First shipment only standard profile. LP will be in the second shipment. 

I was sent 5 x LP brass Reomizer 2's by error. Should have been standard profile. Any interest @ R630

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (22/7/14)

Right let the saving begin. I'll definitely be in for one Benji 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## steve (22/7/14)

Awesome stuff benji !


----------



## kevkev (22/7/14)

Awesome pricing. Saving...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo (22/7/14)

Well done on the Reo's and pricing is great.

Hope you'll also have some doors coming in for the Reonauts that wants to give their Reo's a new look.

(Especially some SL doors)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (22/7/14)

Have a few up my sleave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Have a few up my sleave


Hey....stop wasting time on the forum - get those thingies on the web site!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (22/7/14)

well done benji awesome pricing. see you tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

Awesome stuff! 
Can see Kazumi having a friend very soon!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/14)

Very nice pricing @Oupa well done


----------



## Adksuperman (22/7/14)

Hot danm.... I is gonna be bankrupt


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/14)

Excellent pricing 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/7/14)

I'm also in for a Reo Grand.
What else will i need?
Just a reomizer? But which 1, the Reomizer 2.0 or 3.0?
What is the difference between them?

Sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I'm also in for a Reo Grand.
> What else will i need?
> Just a reomizer? But which 1, the Reomizer 2.0 or 3.0?
> What is the difference between them?
> ...


Hey man 

Go for the reomiser 2.0 it's the one that's made by reos mods. As far as I know? The 3.0 is a clone that has been drilled to make it bottom fed for the reo 

You will also need:

2x O - rings of each size
2 x post screws
Extra bottles (I went for 6 and wish I had more. Lol)
Extra door magnets
Repair kit for reo grand
Button cover

Also if you're only getting the one for now, I would suggest going for the grand. It's not much bigger and you'll get more battery life. it also carries 6 ml of juice vs 3ml in the mini.

In addition to the reo accessories, you're gonna need:

18650 batteries
Kanthal wire (28g is the best choice if you're starting out coil builds)
Ohm meter (unless you have a mod that reads resistance)
Organic cotton from Dischem to use as wicking material 

I hope this helps.

Feel free to ask anything else you're unsure about

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/7/14)

Sweet thank you so much @Yiannaki!
Really appreciate the info you provided and it helps tons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Sweet thank you so much @Yiannaki!
> Really appreciate the info you provided and it helps tons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Sweet thank you so much @Yiannaki!
> Really appreciate the info you provided and it helps tons


Pleasure bro 

Definitely check out this thread

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

It should answer 99.9% of any other questions you might have.

@Andre has also posted some videos on the first post for some great tutorials on building coils for the reomiser. 

And PS, the reo is definitely worth the price tag and the hype. If you make the jump to Reoville, you will most definitely not regret it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/7/14)

Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/7/14)

Thanks tons Bro!
You guys rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

Alex said:


>



Like lighting, you beat me to it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (23/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Thanks guys... want to grow the Reo community!
> 
> First shipment only standard profile. LP will be in the second shipment.
> 
> I was sent 5 x LP brass Reomizer 2's by error. Should have been standard profile. Any interest @ R630


I may take one of ur hands


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Sooo....

I'll have to save up about R5300.00 to get what I need...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/7/14)

Good luck @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (23/7/14)

Now that is friggin BRILLIANT prices !!!!
Need to start saving now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (23/7/14)

so what does a complete reo cost?


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Riaz said:


> so what does a complete reo cost?


Assuming you have batteries, charger, coil building stuff, the minimum on VM prices:
Reo Grand/Mini - R1890, Reomizer 2 - R520 = *R2410.00* for a standard profile Reo. For import prices, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

Tempting..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Tempting..


 
Do it Gizarama! You know you want to!


----------



## johan (23/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (23/7/14)

Wanna get another REO. But want a LP. Gonna have to wait for the next batch to arrive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

The only one I would comprehend is the mini as it feels amazing in the hands.. Just not sure how much I would use it.


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

Great prices @Oupa !
Wishing you well for your REO line

@Gizmo, I humbly suggest you go for a LP Mini. Kawasaki green and Black like @Yiannaki 's Grand. I think you will love it!

And you can vape on it when we see each other once in a while. Will make my REOs not feel so technologically outclassed by your fancy gizmo gear

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/7/14)

Silver said:


> Great prices @Oupa !
> Wishing you well for your REO line
> 
> @Gizmo, I humbly suggest you go for a LP Mini. Kawasaki green and Black like @Yiannaki 's Grand. I think you will love it!
> ...


 
I personally think he needs a pink and white LP Mini... Just saying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I personally think he needs a pink and white LP Mini... Just saying


 
I with Stroods here! Pink and White for Gizarama!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I with Stroods here! Pink and White for Gizarama!


 
+1 on that


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I with Stroods here! Pink and White for Gizarama!


+2 on that. So it is unanimous! @annemarievdh we think Jaco needs the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> +2 on that. So it is unanimous! @annemarievdh we think Jaco needs the same.


 
That is why I say I need to save R5300 ...

a Grand for Jaco and a Mini for me ( Pink )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

@Oupa I had a look Reo's US$ prices, did a conversion plus ad USPS Express shipping, customs VAT and clearance fees and IMO your prices are very reasonable with the added benefit of customers don't have to suffer the agony of waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (23/7/14)

I'll make sure I add some pink LP minis in the next order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Assuming you have batteries, charger, coil building stuff, the minimum on VM prices:
> Reo Grand/Mini - R1890, Reomizer 2 - R520 = *R2410.00* for a standard profile Reo. For import prices, check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


 
Right my mind is made up, i'm rather going to skip on the SMOK S-Fury and get a reo  well save up for one  or maybe just bite the bullet and make the bank wait for their money a little bit hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Right my mind is made up, i'm rather going to skip on the SMOK S-Fury and get a reo  well save up for one  or maybe just bite the bullet and make the bank wait for their money a little bit hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/7/14)

@Oupa, don't come rate posts on the forum, i'm breaking my F5 button on my keyboard here to see the stuff loaded on the website, so i can pull the trigger hahaha


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @Oupa, don't come rate posts on the forum, i'm breaking my F5 button on my keyboard here to see the stuff loaded on the website, so i can pull the trigger hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Yster Bessie aka @Metal Liz - already made you a new ava, but you must get that Reo 1'st

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Oupa said:


> I'll make sure I add some pink LP minis in the next order


 
Just give me time to save some $ please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/7/14)

mind made up, Metal Liz is coming over to Reoville  with a black wrinkle mini

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> mind made up, Metal Liz is coming over to Reoville  with a black wrinkle mini


Awesome, and we are eager to welcome you with open arms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (23/7/14)

Congrats @Oupa. Great pricing. Now to watch the Reo household stats soar!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (23/7/14)

Anyone have a R2410.00 to spare 

Really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really want a REO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> +2 on that. So it is unanimous! @annemarievdh we think Jaco needs the same.


 
+3 on a REO for @Gizmo - not sure about Pink and White though - but whatever colour he wants.
His last REO was Orange - maybe a blue and yellow one this time....
I still like @Yiannaki 's colour combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

I'm having second thoughts...

Maybe a white one then I can do a tattoo on it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

@Silver + 4 for @Gizmo to get a reo.

Here's a pic to tempt him

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (23/7/14)

@Oupa Please let me know when you get the Grand LP in stock and I will have a clearance sale


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/14)

Dibbs for your Turkish oils!


----------



## Silver (23/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> mind made up, Metal Liz is coming over to Reoville  with a black wrinkle mini


 
This is great news @Metal Liz !
I think you will be a hardcore REO rocker indeed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dv8 (23/7/14)

Kawasaki green is my favorite  and all you need to finish it off is this drip tip https://www.fasttech.com/products/1514200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

Are these already on the VM site @Oupa? perhaps in a secret hidden folder /s


----------



## MurderDoll (23/7/14)

Alex said:


> Are these already on the VM site @Oupa? perhaps in a secret hidden folder /s


I was wondering the same thing. 

In the site now and trying to see the super secret REO folder.


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> Kawasaki green is my favorite  and all you need to finish it off is this drip tip https://www.fasttech.com/products/1514200


Are we getting hints on the goodies on the way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dv8 (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Are we getting hints on the goodies on the way?


Indeed indeed thats why been selling off my current gear  as soon as i have it will post it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> Kawasaki green is my favorite  and all you need to finish it off is this drip tip https://www.fasttech.com/products/1514200
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is AMAZING! 

Soooooo, I'd anyone ordering from slow tech willing to slap 3 of these to their order for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dv8 (23/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> That is AMAZING!
> 
> Soooooo, I'd anyone ordering from slow tech willing to slap 3 of these to their order for me


I have 8 in the cart currently as they are easy to loose lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/14)

Dv8 said:


> I have 8 in the cart currently as they are easy to loose lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got a PM


----------



## crack2483 (23/7/14)

@Oupa, when do you expect you second batch to arrive with the lp grands? Or.is it a case if once the first batch is sold?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

I see they are showing on the site now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (24/7/14)

We are still in the process of loading all accessories and spares... thank you for your patience. Reos and Reomizers uploaded. We want to have everything uploaded today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/7/14)

Thank you @Oupa! Please let us know when its all done


----------



## Chop007 (25/7/14)

WOW, WOW, WOW, Congratulations Benji, that is spectacular. Well done, it is an awesome site to behold, I just love all the colors and options, your pricing is great. Reo is taking over South Africa. Soon there will be a Reo in every household. Amazing devices. You sir are an absolute LEGEND.


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Now I think I know why Italy has so many REO households 

Vape team South Africa, here we come!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (25/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Should be landing in SA today or tomorrow. Then another day or two to get down to the mother city. It is so close I can taste it... We already checked and confirmed the latest Rand/Dollar exchange rate


Just saw this now, Noted. It is always imperative to check that, you never know when you might make a small slip up. Classic, got to love it. Every dog has his day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

Good morning All, Happy Friday 
Please help...
What is the insert screw for and how many is needed?
I also need to know how many spare magnets would be recommended.
Thanks!


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Good morning All, Happy Friday
> Please help...
> What is the insert screw for and how many is needed?
> I also need to know how many spare magnets would be recommended.
> Thanks!



Hi @Imthiaz Khan
Dont know about that screw. I never got a spare one in my initial REO purchase and havent needed one for the last 3 months.

As for the magnets, not sure really, i dropped my REO off the table while it was half open once and one of the door magnets came out. Luckily I had a spare door, so all I need to do is glue that magnet back in. Each REO has 4 little magnets. 2 on the door and 2 on the body. If you lose one of them because you drop it, then the door wont be held in place properly. That has never happened again to me and i didnt lose the little one that fell out but they are so small that you could lose it if it came out without you knowing. Id say probably 1 magnet per REO is all thats necessary, but lets hear what other Reonauts say.

The REO will still work without a door or with only 3 magnets, so you could always order one with a juice order if you need one. Thats the beauty of having local stockists.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

Thank you so much for the info @Silver!
Really appreciate it


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Good morning All, Happy Friday
> Please help...
> What is the insert screw for and how many is needed?
> I also need to know how many spare magnets would be recommended.
> Thanks!


Below is a picture showing where the delrin insert screw is. Unlikely that you will need to remove that screw. If you do, be careful to not overtighten as one can damage the threading in the Reo casing very easily. Imo you need not buy a spare as you are unlikely to need it. More info on Reos here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

Ah, thank you tons @Andre.
I think I am sorted with all the info on that link and what i need now.


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Ah, thank you tons @Andre.
> I think I am sorted with all the info on that link and what i need now.


Great. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Remember to post us a picture in the Reo Mail thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

Thank you @Andre! Will do! Can't wait to be part of the Reo community


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Great photo and explanation @Andre 
I love your photos with the red and yellow arrows 

See you in Reoville @Imthiaz Khan 
Looking forward to see which REO you chose

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

Thank you @Silver 
Soon soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/7/14)

Tomorrooooow, tomorroooow, the sun will come up over reoville tomorroooowww

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zodiac (25/7/14)

Exciting times @Metal Liz, hope you can get some sleep tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Tomorrooooow, tomorroooow, the sun will come up over reoville tomorroooowww


 
Good one Annie! I mean Lizzie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (25/7/14)

Exciting times @Metal Liz, hope you can get some sleep tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (25/7/14)

Yay Lizzie! Gonna call him Ozzie?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/7/14)

Nope something as beautiful and cute as this can't be a man hehehe  I dunno what I'm gonna call her yet... eeeeeek

About a half hour later...
Decided on a name haha Amy Lee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Hey @Metal Liz 
Cant believe I missed this. 
Congrats. How is Amy Lee?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/7/14)

She's AMAziiiiiing!!! Vapes like a dream @Silver  and super stoked that my first ever coil built works so well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> She's AMAziiiiiing!!! Vapes like a dream @Silver  and super stoked that my first ever coil built works so well


 
Congratulations @Metal Liz!! Wow!!! Now this is a super duper exelent news!!!! Wow wow wow!!

And congrats on your coil build, its fun isnt it 

Welcome to the true dark side 

Only thing I'm still missing is the REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/7/14)

How about a purple Reo mini? Ready to go....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/7/14)

Oupa said:


> How about a purple Reo mini? Ready to go....


That sounds soooo good, but it will have to wait a bid. Saving for a Reo and a vacation @ melkbos strand 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Reonat (28/7/14)

Oupa said:


> How about a purple Reo mini? Ready to go....


Hi there do you still have any more of those LP Reomisers? Need a 2nd Reomiser to practice on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (28/7/14)

Yip got a few Brass LP Reomizers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (28/7/14)

Just fire off an email to info@vapourmountain.co.za and we'll sort you out.


----------



## Reonat (28/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Just fire off an email to info@vapourmountain.co.za and we'll sort you out.


Done..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

woop woop! looks like @Reonat is gonna have a reomiser just to test out the coil builds. Will also come in handy once you find your sweet spot for different juices, then you can just pop it on and off with the different setups!

The brass reomiser with the wooden drip tip from @Rob Fisher is gonna look rad on Hugh! Me thinks you should throw in a brass button cover to match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> woop woop! looks like @Reonat is gonna have a reomiser just to test out the coil builds. Will also come in handy once you find your sweet spot for different juices, then you can just pop it on and off with the different setups!
> 
> The brass reomiser with the wooden drip tip from @Rob Fisher is gonna look rad on Hugh! Me thinks you should throw in a brass button cover to match


Hmmm hadn't thought of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Reonat said:


> Hmmm hadn't thought of that.



Email @Oupa now... maybe the parcel hasn't left yet!


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Email @Oupa now... maybe the parcel hasn't left yet!


Done.. @Oupa you have mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> woop woop! looks like @Reonat is gonna have a reomiser just to test out the coil builds. Will also come in handy once you find your sweet spot for different juices, then you can just pop it on and off with the different setups!
> 
> The brass reomiser with the wooden drip tip from @Rob Fisher is gonna look rad on Hugh! Me thinks you should throw in a brass button cover to match


Seems you guys are far better at accessorising than I am


Rob Fisher said:


> Email @Oupa now... maybe the parcel hasn't left yet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/14)

Thank you to @Oupa and Chrystel for the excellent service and advise!
Received my Reos today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you to @Oupa and Chrystel for the excellent service and advise!
> Received my Reos today


Reos - more than one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/14)

Yes, i got 2. Exactly the same. I have not setup the 2nd one though. Maybe tomorrow night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Yes, i got 2. Exactly the same. I have not setup the 2nd one though. Maybe tomorrow night.


Congratulations!!! I like your style! 

2 in one shot!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Yes, i got 2. Exactly the same. I have not setup the 2nd one though. Maybe tomorrow night.


Awesome, very clever - now you can alternate between 2 flavours. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/14)

Lol, yeah and i can experiment with different builds as well 
Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, yeah and i can experiment with different builds as well
> Thanks @Andre


 
one more to go to qualify to be a reonut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Congrats @Imthiaz Khan 
Wise move
Enjoy the REOs!!


----------



## Morne (2/8/14)

Anyone looking to sell their Reo Mini 2.1, please let me know. I'm in the market for one.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (2/8/14)

I can sell you one 

How about this beauty: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reo-mini-2-1-silver-vein/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

Morne said:


> Anyone looking to sell their Reo Mini 2.1, please let me know. I'm in the market for one.
> 
> Thanks


 
you looking for the normal or lp version ?


----------



## Morne (2/8/14)

shabbar said:


> you looking for the normal or lp version ?


Any unit as a start... I can always add on or change when I get more familiar with the Reo.


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

i would suggest a lp from the start as you have a wider variety of attys that can fit .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Morne said:


> Any unit as a start... I can always add on or change when I get more familiar with the Reo.


Reo Minis are very scarce in the Classifieds and pricing is similar to a new standard profile from Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> Reo Minis are very scarce in the Classifieds and pricing is similar to a new standard profile from Vapour Mountain.


Yeah, I noticed. I did pm @Oupa, so let's see what he says.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

Andre said:


> Reo Minis are very scarce in the Classifieds and pricing is similar to a new standard profile from Vapour Mountain.


 
and a much nicer fit in the hand imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (14/8/14)

So we have some Reo Grand and Mini doors available... standard and SL.

3 x SL tumbled Aluminum Reo Grand doors
2 x SL tumbled Aluminum Reo Mini doors
2 x SL Black Wrinkle Reo Grand doors
1 x Black Wrinkle Reo Grand door
1 x Black Wrinkle Reo Mini door
1 x Silver Vein Reo Grand door
1 x Silver Vein Reo Mini door
2 x Tumbled Brass Reo Grand doors
2 x Tumbled Brass Reo Mini doors

All standard Grand and Mini doors - R290
All SL Grand and Mini doors - R390

Not on website yet, so first come first served via email - info@vapourmountain.co.za

Whatever is left will go up on the website in the next day or two.




Pimp your Reo... You know you want to!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

@Qupa, please can you set aside

1x SL tumbled Aluminum Reo Mini door
1x SL tumbled Aluminum Reo Grand door

Thank you.

sent you a mail too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (14/8/14)

I'll e-mail you asap @Oupa 

But please keep 1x SL tumbled Aluminum Reo Grand door for me.

Thanks


----------



## Jimbo (14/8/14)

Send E-mail and decided to take SL Black wrinkle door as well as SL tumbled Aluminum and some Legend & Premium Juices while we at it.

 Just glad I spotted this in time as I'm sure the SL doors won't last long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

EMail sent a little while ago.


----------



## Jimbo (14/8/14)

Nooooooo, don't tell me I've missed out. 

If I might ask what did you request @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Oupa (14/8/14)

So... never thought the slotted aluminium doors will be so popular! Otherwise I would have ordered 20...

Sorry for the guys that missed out, I will definitely have enough in the next order.

Updated pic of sold doors as it stands now:




No brass lovers?


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

Oupa said:


> So... never thought the slotted aluminium doors will be so popular! Otherwise I would have ordered 20...
> 
> Sorry for the guys that missed out, I will definitely have enough in the next order.
> 
> ...


 
So did we miss out @Oupa ? I haven't received a reply to my email yet.


----------



## Oupa (15/8/14)

@Jimbo you made it  we will send your invoice tomorrow morning. Your email actually beat @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/8/14)

@Alex you also made it... invoice coming tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/14)

Jimbo said:


> Nooooooo, don't tell me I've missed out.
> 
> If I might ask what did you request @Rob Fisher ?


 
Monkey see Monkey want... I thought I may like an SL Mini door tumbled...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/8/14)

Also some new spares loaded to website (Reomizer post screws, Reomizer caps and bottle cap o-rings). Brass Reomizer 2'S (standard profile) and remaining doors will go up later today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

